# Any buy-in required for the new owners?



## Mare H-DB (Dec 13, 2020)

Have a deeded title to MGV-Diamond Resort property with 9300 Club points which I am trying to sell.  Anyone know if there is a requirement for the new owners to “buy-in” to be able to get all the benefits of the timeshare (exchanging within the 9 resorts, using an exchange service)?  If you have any experience with Diamond Resort resales, I would love to hear from you.  Thanks.


----------



## theo (Dec 13, 2020)

Mare H-DB said:


> Have a deeded title to MGV-Diamond Resort property with 9300 Club points which I am trying to sell.  Anyone know if there is a requirement for the new owners to “buy-in” to be able to get all the benefits of the timeshare (exchanging within the 9 resorts, using an exchange service)?  If you have any experience with Diamond Resort resales, I would love to hear from you.  Thanks.



A few thoughts:
1. There is a Diamond-specific forum here on TUG, where this kind of detail-oriented inquiry might be more appropriate (and also more widely seen by folks with Diamond-specific knowledge and experience).

2. Diamond has a "deedback" program called "Transitions"; something to perhaps consider if you ultimately have no luck selling. However, my understanding is that only developer-direct purchases (i.e., not resale market acquisitions) are eligible for consideration. There are fees imposed for the  (ahem) "privilege" of giving back for free that which once cost serious money to buy.  What a deal! 

3. Unfortunately, you may discover that there is little or no resale demand and / or value for your DRI "product", but good luck!


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 13, 2020)

The main restriction on DRI resell Points is that they can only be used in the Collection to which they belong but not for any of the affiliates associated with the Collection. So a person that bought resell USA Collection could not use their Points to Book into Hawaii, Europe, Far East, etc.

Also DRI has little value on the resell market. I picked up Resell DRI Hawaiian Points for $1.00 and the seller paid all the fees associated with the Transfer.


----------



## Mare H-DB (Dec 14, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> The main restriction on DRI resell Points is that they can only be used in the Collection to which they belong but not for any of the affiliates associated with the Collection. So a person that bought resell USA Collection could not use their Points to Book into Hawaii, Europe, Far East, etc.
> 
> Also DRI has little value on the resell market. I picked up Resell DRI Hawaiian Points for $1.00 and the seller paid all the fees associated with the Transfer.



Thanks - that’s more info than I got from DRI.


----------



## cindyc (Dec 14, 2020)

A deeded week owner can use Destination Exchange, DRI's internal exchange program.  I have used it with great sucess and find it a good value.  The value is not good for points owners.  

My advice is to keep your week as a deeded week and don't make a purchase for the "privilege" of converting it to points.  

C


----------



## Mare H-DB (Dec 15, 2020)

cindyc said:


> A deeded week owner can use Destination Exchange, DRI's internal exchange program.  I have used it with great sucess and find it a good value.  The value is not good for points owners.
> 
> My advice is to keep your week as a deeded week and don't make a purchase for the "privilege" of converting it to points.
> 
> C


Thanks


----------

